# Leica: for the people



## pixmedic (Mar 27, 2016)

Leica Builds Camera for the “People”


----------



## limr (Mar 27, 2016)

*snort*


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 28, 2016)

_“Last winter, when the executive team met at the company chalet in Zermatt, we asked ourselves, ‘what about a Leica for others?’ As we supped on Beluga caviar and Cristal that evening, we did some soul searching and agreed that our laser focus on the 1% had caused us to lose a bit of our humanity. Right then, decided that we should help those less fortunate than ourselves.”_

Ziss iss zatire, ja?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2016)

yea, the whole website looks like a lot of spoof articles. 
kinda like "The Onion", except well written.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 28, 2016)

Hahahahahahaha. Megapickles. Hahahahahahahaha. sigh


----------



## nerwin (Mar 28, 2016)

"Bargain" LOL.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

Let me guess, it was designed by Volkswagon and the engineers hid a piece of software in it that makes it report the six megapickle sensor as twenty four megapickle sensor.


----------

